
Facebook Is Building a 394-Unit Housing Community Near Its Offices - aashaykumar92
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303492504579111792834660448.html#!
======
joonix
Eh, not really. They are "working with" a real estate developer. Sounds like
they just made a deal, mostly for the marketing aspect, to promote it as
"connected to the Facebook campus." Facebook is not building it, and all but
15 units will be available to the general public, not just FB employees.

~~~
nonchalance
You clicked the link -> mission accomplished

------
birken
When making short term trips to remote offices within a big company, having
nearby corporate housing is awesome. This is probably the main reason Facebook
is going to have 15 (not 394) units in this nearby complex. But that wouldn't
fit the narrative of the article though, so I'm sure it is whatever the author
said.

------
jgalt212
Clickbait aside, the perks are just getting out of hand in the Valley. In the
past, NY was seen as a bad place for a tech start up because it was very
expensive to outbid the banks for engineering talent. Since 2008, this is less
so the case, but I'd still think twice about trying to poach a coder from a
Hedge Fund. What had been said for NY, now seems to have good relavence for
the Valley. The big shops just pay so much in salary and give so much in
perks, it's becoming very hard to recruit talent to the low wage/hi risk jobs
that start-ups offer.

So where does that leave us? Where's the best place to start a biz these days
with most compelling combination of easy access to both talent and funding?

~~~
jcomis
>Where does that leave us?

Seattle, Austin, Denver maybe?

------
Jun8
Hope they learn from the mistakes of earlier similar efforts, e.g. the Pullman
District in Chicago
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pullman_District](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pullman_District).

------
ihsw
_Doggy_ daycare? Get a human daycare.

